# Amazing Beer and Cheese Bread, 5 minute Prep...shhh a secret!!



## romysbaskets

Ok I can't help it. I have to share with the wonderful HTer's right before the holidays.... There are times when one must be generous.... I found this from a homesteading lady who lives on 240 acres...she was generous with me so I am passing this on!

You will only spend a maximum of 5 minutes before you put this "bread" into the oven!

You decide how cost effective to make it...your choice of ingredient cost.

The aroma in your home...amazing...reaction from those who eat it? They think you kneaded it, raised it and actually did something tedious to make it?

Here it is!!! My new Thanksgiving Staple


5 minute Beer and Cheese Bread

Set your oven on 375.

now stir the following dry ingredients in one medium size bowl.

3 cups flour (don't mix more than one cup whole wheat with 2 cups unbleached) It won't rise up light enough with just whole wheat)
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons dill (weed not seed)
1 tablespoon sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder (not soda)
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese (you taste it better in this)

After you have just stirred to mix that up...crack open a 12 ounce SEALED BEER. Any kind will do...dark will flavor that bread to a strong beer taste...a light beer will make it more of a sourdough flavor. Now pour the beer into that bowl and stir it up, it is ready don't let it set.

Oil a loaf pan, spoon in your "bread mix".....then sprinkle a bit of cheddar cheese across the top.

Bake for 45 minutes!

It is ready, probably you will cut this open hot...try to let it cool a little first! I love this recipe...my family begs for it all the time! My daughters are thrilled with it, my sister is making it and....yes it is going to every pot luck where I live but no one is getting this recipe! 

shhhhh don't tell!

Happy Thanksgiving!

I reserve this one for you!~


----------



## Betty Jean

That sounds fabulous! I think I will try it today. Thank you!


----------



## NCLee

Thank you!

I've just added your recipe to my collection of "Beverage Bread" recipes. 

Basic recipe
3 c self rising flour and 12 oz of beer or lemon/lime carbonated beverage. 

Enjoy doing variations on this simple theme. Your's does sound like a good one to try.

BTW, an alternative to the bread pan is to bake it in a cast iron skillet. Depending on the size of the skillet you use, it'll be thinner, have more crust and will cook faster. I use a 10" one, most of the time. Well, oiled before the batter goes in. 

Thanks, again.
Lee


----------



## Betty Jean

Mine is in the oven as I type. 

I used all white bread flour, sharp cheddar, Coors Light and I only had a teeny amount of dill weed so I tossed it in and added a half teaspoon of ground mustard for good measure. 

I think this bread will go nicely with the beans & rice with sausage we are having for dinner.


----------



## romysbaskets

Hey Lee and Betty Jean!
Oh I am so glad you are writing this down! It is such an easy bread to serve with a nice dinner, homemade soup, unexpected guests.... I will try it in one of my cast irons! That sounds wonderful too! Part of the 45 minute cooking time, it raises from the beer? Wonder how that would work in a thinner batch like in a pan? Something to try!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Calico Katie

I didn't realize you could use lemon/lime soda in place of beer! I'll definitely try these recipes this weekend. The cheese bread recipe sounds scrumptious.


----------



## romysbaskets

Another little secret is a southwestern chicken dish that takes...you guessed it...five minutes prep and into the oven it goes...should I post that one?


----------



## hollylequesne

yes, please!


----------



## NCLee

Yes, the lemon/lime soda gives a mild flavor that works well with lighter flavored foods, such as a chicken stew. Beer is a more hearty flavor that works well with beef stew for example.

As far as I know any 12 oz carbonated beverage will work with this bread. But, I must admit that I haven't tried it with Coke or Pepsi. For some reason that's just never appealed to me. But then, again, it might be an idea to use for a dessert like bread pudding.... Anyway, it's something to think about. 

Lee


----------



## suitcase_sally

This sounds great!

NCLee, how long do you bake in the cast iron pan?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for a great recipe needed a quick bread to serve with sliced ham for dinner, this did the trick and dh said its a keeper!


----------



## ELOCN

romybaskeets, what does your loaf pan measure? I want to try this recipe.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Printed that out, thanks.
Nancy


----------



## PamB

I am going to try this soon, hope it works well with spelt flour! Pam


----------



## NCLee

suitcase_sally said:


> This sounds great!
> 
> NCLee, how long do you bake in the cast iron pan?


I bake bread at 450. Time in cast iron depends on the size of the pan. Haven't really timed it, as I usually go by sight, when I check it. Guestimate around 35-40 minutes. Bigger the pan the faster it'll cook. Just keep an eye on it, until you get the hang of it. 

Lee


----------



## Betty Jean

Oh my goodness, that cheese bread was good! We had it that night with the beans and rice and finished it up the next day with a corned beef and bean stew. 

DH also snacked on some of it toasted... he definitely liked it! 

Mine stuck a bit on the bottom, even though I oiled a non-stick loaf pan. Not a big problem but I think next time I will just grease the pan like to do when I make yeast bread.


----------



## romysbaskets

ELOCN said:


> romybaskeets, what does your loaf pan measure? I want to try this recipe.



I am sorry, didn't check back for a few days...been working on my seashell ornaments... My loaf pan measures 5 inches by 9 inches with a 3 inch depth. In my toaster oven I made this too but added a few extra minutes!

Happy eating!


----------



## romysbaskets

Betty Jean said:


> Oh my goodness, that cheese bread was good! We had it that night with the beans and rice and finished it up the next day with a corned beef and bean stew.
> 
> DH also snacked on some of it toasted... he definitely liked it!
> 
> Mine stuck a bit on the bottom, even though I oiled a non-stick loaf pan. Not a big problem but I think next time I will just grease the pan like to do when I make yeast bread.


Hello Betty!
My goodness, I never thought of that.....I oil my glass pan with olive oil.....nothing more.... Hope that helps for next time? My boys who do not eat the heal of any bread...say that this bread's heals are the very best part! We even toast it for breakfast sides.....  So glad your hubby likes it....I get kisses and hugs and ooooohhhh every time I make it! Ok it is affection inspiring......


----------



## romysbaskets

idigpotatoes said:


> Thanks for a great recipe needed a quick bread to serve with sliced ham for dinner, this did the trick and dh said its a keeper!


I am so glad! Yes, my hubby's new favorite! He says it is the best thing going! My older son....can't keep his hands off of it..... Sounds great with a ham dinner...going to serve it up at Thanksgiving, ham and turkey....with a big SMILE on my face....


----------



## copperhead46

I might have messed it up, my beer was flat , it was a new bottle of my sons wheat beer, but it didn't make a head when I poured it in the measuring cup, but I used it anyway. It is rising in the oven, so I'll let you know how it turns out.
P.J.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Romy, great recipe! 

I experimented with the recipe and added:

1 Egg
1/4 cup of Wheat Germ
2 T Gluten Flour

This results in a little lighter bread.


----------



## copperhead46

Just to let you know, the flat beer worked just fine. I took it to my family thanksgiving dinner, and everyone just raved over it, thanks Romy. We're going to experiment with different types of home made beer for varied flavors 
P.J.


----------



## romysbaskets

You are so welcome! I love cooking but have to admit, I don't always have time to make everything from scratch....athough I find a way usually. These little trick recipes are the best kind due to the ingredients... and ease of preparation!

Hey P.J. 
We had some wonderful results using a dark beer! My younger son prefers it done with light beer. Doesn't it smell good though? Beer and cheddar.....yummy! If it ever seems a little dry, drizzle a little more beer and stir in. I used a little too much flour in my last batch so I added just a touch more beer with perfect results.....

We make home brew too!


----------



## Ardie/WI

Where the devil does one find dill weed!? We've looked at two large grocery stores and all there is is seed.
We didn't have a garden this year so we didn't plant any and I've never dried it for use.
Am thinking of adding the seed plus some dehydrated onions.


----------



## HendricksHearth

I have this bread in my oven right now- my husband and I are very excited to try it out! I completely forgot the dill weed somehow, but I bet it will taste great without it anyway judging by the heavenly smell coming from the kitchen. Thanks for posting this recipe! 

Lauren


----------



## Betty Jean

I only had a smidge of dill weed because that's all I had left, and mine turned out wonderful! 

I'm thinking of adding some dried tomatoes (I'll rehydrate a bit first) and cracked black pepper to my next loaf. Doesn't that sound good?


----------



## Bonnie L

Ardie/WI said:


> Where the devil does one find dill weed!? We've looked at two large grocery stores and all there is is seed.
> We didn't have a garden this year so we didn't plant any and I've never dried it for use.
> Am thinking of adding the seed plus some dehydrated onions.


I was out of dill weed & forgot to buy more & the bread tasted just fine. I was thinking onions, too. And garlic. 

Did you ask the store managers? Usually it's right by the seeds. They might have just been out. I get it from the bulk section.


----------



## ChristieAcres

There are a variety of spices that taste great with this recipe (Basil, Oregano, Dill, etc...). Last night, I made the bread using 3 T of Basil, 3 T Wheat Germ, 1 egg, 2 T Gluten, 1 t Agave (instead of sugar). The bread was lighter (like DH prefers). This is a great bread to make for the holidays!


----------



## hillbillygal

Just made this for lunch but had to tweak due to wrong ingredients on hand! I used the can of Sierra Mist and had to substitute Mrs. Dash for the dill. Turned out great! Dh ate a bunch at dinner and asked for some to go to work with him.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Ardie/WI said:


> Where the devil does one find dill weed!? We've looked at two large grocery stores and all there is is seed.
> We didn't have a garden this year so we didn't plant any and I've never dried it for use.
> Am thinking of adding the seed plus some dehydrated onions.


I found it! I found it. I found it! :clap:

Now, I want to shoot Roger because he ate the cheddar cheese! Oy!


----------



## Guest

Hmmm...and since you can't have an uneven number of beers in the fridge, there's 5 left for me to enjoy! :rock:


----------



## Rockytopsis

Is there a difference between "dill weed" and "dill"?

Nancy


----------



## cvk

dill weed is the plant and dill is the seed


----------



## tinknal

I'm going to try this in my restaurant. Maybe with a daily special. What do you think it would go with? I'm thinking maybe brats and sauerkraut?


----------



## Rockytopsis

romysbaskets said:


> Another little secret is a southwestern chicken dish that takes...you guessed it...five minutes prep and into the oven it goes...should I post that one?


Yes please, thanks
Nancy


----------



## tinknal

Romy, you should post this recipe in the recipe forum.


----------



## tinknal

Just made this. Really good. I'm trying to think of a good entree to go with this in cafe. Any ideas?

BTW, I used the skillet method. Makes it easy to cut into serving portions.


----------



## GoatsRus

romysbaskets said:


> Another little secret is a southwestern chicken dish that takes...you guessed it...five minutes prep and into the oven it goes...should I post that one?


Romysbaskets - did you post this recipe?


----------



## romysbaskets

Tonya said:


> Hmmm...and since you can't have an uneven number of beers in the fridge, there's 5 left for me to enjoy! :rock:


Lesson here is buy a good beer for your bread.... You may just want the other five for the party or celebration or....youself?


----------



## romysbaskets

GoatsRus said:


> Romysbaskets - did you post this recipe?


Yes, I did under the cooking section too. I suppose I should post them in the recipe section...been busy and saw other recipes in here so.... it ia under Five minute southwestern chicken recipe.....Just thought it was another easy five minute bonus for other HT'ers working hard who also need some easy suggestions to a nutritious but tasty one casserole dish meal! Sharing is wonderful..

Thankyou Kindly,
Romy
Island Girl
www.romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## romysbaskets

Rockytopsis said:


> Is there a difference between "dill weed" and "dill"?
> 
> Nancy


Hey Nancy,
Sorry been on holiday.... The dill weed or dill seasoning is essentially the "leaves" from the dill plant which resembles little splinters or thin shavings. The dill or "seed" is the seed you would plant for other dill but does not work well for this bread. The dill weed allows the flavor of the dill to permeate the bread and the aroma that it sets off in your kitchen with the beer and the chese?....mmmmmmmm 

Enjoy!

Romy
Island Girl
www. romysrealm.blogspot.com/


----------



## IronSight

Well that was a ridiculously easy process.

About 10 minutes left in the oven. Just peeked and looked and smells good.

I did use beer (only bubbles I had), but from what I gather in this thread any carbonated beverage will do - aka Diet Sprite or no-name soda? Not keen on adding the price of a beer to every loaf, the .25 - .35 for a can of cheapo pop sounds a little more acceptable.

I'll edit this later post taste test!

EDIT: Brilliant! I like the texture. Makes a nice change from my usual - far more time consuming - bread.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Rockytopsis

I made it and loved the smell and taste however the crust was very crusty and it was hard to slice it more or less crumbled at the crust but once I got past that it was ok. I used the recipe posted. Also I think I will cut back some on the salt.

Is it supposed to be that crusty?
Nancy


----------



## NCLee

IronSight said:


> Well that was a ridiculously easy process.
> 
> About 10 minutes left in the oven. Just peeked and looked and smells good.
> 
> I did use beer (only bubbles I had), but from what I gather in this thread any carbonated beverage will do - aka Diet Sprite or no-name soda? Not keen on adding the price of a beer to every loaf, the .25 - .35 for a can of cheapo pop sounds a little more acceptable.
> 
> I'll edit this later post taste test!
> 
> EDIT: Brilliant! I like the texture. Makes a nice change from my usual - far more time consuming - bread.
> 
> THANK YOU!!


I often make plain "Beverage" bread with whatever I have on hand. Just 3 cups of self rising flour and 12 oz of lemon/lime soda or beer. Mix and bake. Couldn't be more simple.

I like the beer bread with hearty meals such as venision stew. Soda goes better with lighter flavored foods such as chicken stew. So, do try some mix and match to see what you like best. 

Been aiming to try the recipe that started this thread. Sounds yummy. Just haven't gotten round to it yet. I'm glad this thread keeps coming back up to remind me.

Lee


----------



## ChristieAcres

For a little lighter easier to slice bread, add:

1 Egg
1/4 cup of Wheat Germ
2 T Gluten Flour (if not using high gluten flour)


----------



## copperhead46

A good dark type of beer makes a much more flavorfull bread. I use my sons home made beer, usually a dark kind made with lots of grain, and the flavor is so much better than when I use a canned beer, like Bud. I don't use the dill in it, but for a little spice, some diced jalepenos works great !!
P.J.


----------



## romysbaskets

For the crusty result...each time I make this I have felt the "texture" of the bread....if it seems a bit dry I add just a little more beer. That could be a teaspoon or two. Once you make bread you just know what consistency it should be. This one will be slightly sticky but not dry. The cups have to be level cups of flour. I do like the crusty top of it but don't have any trouble slicing mine. I live AT SEA LEVEL that is important to note here.... It does affect the cooking of many foods.... You may have to adjust the wet to dry ratio. As to the premium dark beers....you will taste that beer really well. Light beers achieve a more sour dough flavor. Lori Christie has posted her added ingredients...I have not tried it yet but will. The bread gluten does make a lighter bread, that would work with this too. Our homemade brew was a medium not dark...hubby prefers dark...lucky you copperhead46!


----------



## IronSight

Maybe a bit of a dumb question...

Which kinds of places tend to be the cheapest to buy beer at? Walmart, regional grocers? Package stores?

I haven't bought beer in years (ones in the fridege were leftovers from a friends visit) and was a little sticker shocked at the H.E.B. Grocery this morning.

Thanks.


----------



## romysbaskets

Where do you live Ironsight? Here in Washington, there are Grocery Outlets which sell beer for even $3.99 a six pack, a nice quality light ale! The usual price for a good beer at a Trader Joe's is $5.99. You can find beer at Walmart sometimes cheaper I guess. I see $4.99 six packs around at other stores also. If you are interested in buying 12 packs you may find that even cheaper. I know the cost of beer in this recipe is causing others to substitute soda but I don't drink soda, hubby drinks beer so..... He has also made his own beer. Since I am a tea drinker and not a beer drinker either....it is a good question! Let me know your city/state and I will look into it for you!


----------



## IronSight

Thanks romybaskets,

I'll poke around and find my own cheap beer, just wondering if there was a rule of thumb. I'm near San Antonio, TX

Thanks again for this recipe, a real work saver and the simplicity of it allows me to experiment with different spices, flavorings and amount of sweetness. Having lots of fun with it


----------



## glazed

I saw H-E-B and KNEW this was a fellow Texan ... and then when I saw "near San Antonio" my smile widened.



Welcome to HT, Ironsight ... I love where you're from, and I love your neck of woods.

Quite fond of the Canyon Lake area, and especially Wimberley.



I made the bread yesterday, and it was a huge hit!

:rock:


----------



## romysbaskets

IronSight said:


> Thanks romybaskets,
> 
> I'll poke around and find my own cheap beer, just wondering if there was a rule of thumb. I'm near San Antonio, TX
> 
> Thanks again for this recipe, a real work saver and the simplicity of it allows me to experiment with different spices, flavorings and amount of sweetness. Having lots of fun with it


You are so very welcome. I am loaded with 5 minute prep recipes, I have had to come up with ways to get good food fast with my limited time and when you get unexpected company.... This bread is fast, which works in a pinch, can be made a more health conscious way, you can mix some wheat flour with the unbleached or add wheat germ, you can skip the cheese or use a lower fat cheese (any sharp cheese can add less), lots of variations can be used once you have a base recipe like this...it is easy to change accordingly....

I once made it to Houston, Texas for a 6 month stay..... We always referred to Texas with a smile as being "home of the armadillo" interesting little creatures aren't they? I have never seen so many as I did there! Nice folks in Texas....


----------



## digApony

Great bread! I've been looking for a beer batter bread. I omitted the dill and cheese and added sliced garlic cloves on the top baked it in a ten inch cast iron pan. I just watched it until I felt it was done. Great with tomato pasta. Thank you.


----------



## romysbaskets

digApony said:


> Great bread! I've been looking for a beer batter bread. I omitted the dill and cheese and added sliced garlic cloves on the top baked it in a ten inch cast iron pan. I just watched it until I felt it was done. Great with tomato pasta. Thank you.


You're welcome! Isn't sharing fun? I love garlic....mmmmm on so much.....I bake my salmon encrusted with it!


----------



## IronSight

romysbaskets said:


> You are so very welcome. I am loaded with 5 minute prep recipes,
> 
> I once made it to Houston, Texas for a 6 month stay..... We always referred to Texas with a smile as being "home of the armadillo" interesting little creatures aren't they? I have never seen so many as I did there! Nice folks in Texas....


Texas is good!

I just searched the cooking forum for your threads. You should feel free to post many, many more fast yummy recipes! :dance:


----------



## MoonRiver

Bread this easy shouldn't be so good. I made 1 load with white flour and 1 with half white/half whole wheat. Both are good.

I'm thinking this might make good tasting pizza dough.


----------



## Kshobbit

I found a can of beer!! Now I can make this bread. It sounds easy to make and yummy to eat. I'll let you know how it turns out. thanks


----------



## HappyFarmer

I made this last night, it was indeed good, and very easy!
Next time I think I'll try dried tomato & italian spices, the garlic sounds good too.
HF


----------



## romysbaskets

Isn't it simply alot of fun to have something you can throw together this fast? I mean when I have people come by and I can do that...makes a great surprise to put homemade bread on the table with another of my fast but healthy dinners! So many variations you can do with the basic recipe.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Please can someone answer my question on this bread? I have asked before what I did wrong. Followed the directions but the crust crumbled away from the bread when I cut it and yes I let it cool. The inside was very moist and good but I did not care for the crumbly dry crust.

Any help would be helpful.
Nancy


----------



## gonepostal

Mmmm! Sounds yummy!


----------



## Bonnie L

Nancy - it's really more of a biscuit than bread, so the the crust will be more crumbly than yeast bread.


----------



## Rockytopsis

Thanks Bonnie, maybe I should bake it in my cast iron skillet like several on here have posted instead of a loaf pan.
Nancy


----------



## romysbaskets

Rockytopsis said:


> Please can someone answer my question on this bread? I have asked before what I did wrong. Followed the directions but the crust crumbled away from the bread when I cut it and yes I let it cool. The inside was very moist and good but I did not care for the crumbly dry crust.
> 
> Any help would be helpful.
> Nancy


Hello Nancy,
Somewhere on here I put down that where I live is at sea level . There are so many posts on here now...hard to find answers. This does effect certain wet to dry ratios in recipes and your air's humidity. The "dough" should be moist not dry. If it is not moist then you can add water til you get the proper consistency. Mine doesn't come out like a biscuit either. Each cup of flour should be flat level, 3 cups to 12 ounces of beer. I found with different beers, sometimes the dough need more fluid? If you don't mind a little butter, you could also try brushing the top with some butter. I sprinkle cheese on it prior to baking...you could also wait until it is nearly done to sprinkle the cheese...which would melt and soften it. Every oven is different too. I have had great luck with making it in my toaster oven.... In a regular oven I would suggest a cast iron pan hands down! They are the best for alot of baking needs.

I pop it out of the baking pan and cut it on a plate also.


----------



## Sheripoms

I am trying it right now. I put in a Sam Adams. :sing:
I am baking it in a iron skillet. 
I'll let ya'll know how it turns out.


----------



## Sheripoms

OMG! It is yummy! Very thick and moist on the inside. I made some great northern beans and the bread is perfect to soak up all those juices from the beans!!!! The crust was a little hard but I put some butter on it and it melted and it was DELICIOUS.


----------



## RideBarefoot

Made it last night with root beer- I think that might be my favorite so far.


----------



## romysbaskets

Another good suggestion to slice this bread easier to assist with any "slight crumbling"....did this last time I made it. I popped it out and was able to slice it perfectly upside down! I just put it on my cutting board and used a good sharp serrated knife. I was able to slice it as thin as I wanted. The crust on the bottom of this bread is very easy to slice once it has cooled a bit.....


----------



## 7thswan

Oh Boy, yesterday I couldn't get Oatmeal cookies out of my head, now this Bread. I'm going to try it in one of my ceramic covered bread pot thingies.


----------



## 7thswan

I didn't have cheddar,so Hot Pepper Cheese it is.http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4379147617_b54f937a51.jpg Now the cinnamon/raisin in in the oven. edit to add: I also made a person with pepperoni and mozz. cheese basil. (i'm out of oregano). Mixed then put about 2 oz.pizza sauce in the bottom of the pan then globs of batter then more sauce ant more batter,finished with sauce on top. 8oz. total. Bakes and added Moz on the top when almost done. It's soo good! Even this did not mess up this wonderful receipt for bread!


----------



## Ol Tex

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rockytopsis 
Please can someone answer my question on this bread? I have asked before what I did wrong. Followed the directions but the crust crumbled away from the bread when I cut it and yes I let it cool. The inside was very moist and good but I did not care for the crumbly dry crust.

Any help would be helpful.
Nancy 

Nancy, I always melt 1/4 C of butter and pour over the bread 10 minutes before taking out of the oven, brushing to make sure all is covered and letting it run down the sides. Pop it back in the oven and let it bake the final 10 min. You'll love the crust and it slices beautifully without crumbling. I also use 1 egg in the batter.
John


----------



## Rockytopsis

Ol Tex said:


> Quote:
> Nancy, I always melt 1/4 C of butter and pour over the bread 10 minutes before taking out of the oven, brushing to make sure all is covered and letting it run down the sides. Pop it back in the oven and let it bake the final 10 min. You'll love the crust and it slices beautifully without crumbling. I also use 1 egg in the batter.
> John


Thanks, I will give that a try.
Nancy


----------



## 7thswan

Rockytopsis said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try.
> Nancy


Another thing that might work, put it in a plastic bag as soon as it cools enough to not melt said bag. I don't like crispy crust, so this is what I do.


----------



## 7thswan

7th swan said:


> I didn't have cheddar,so Hot Pepper Cheese it is.http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4379147617_b54f937a51.jpg Now the cinnamon/raisin in in the oven. edit to add: I also made a batch with pepperoni and mozz. cheese basil. (i'm out of oregano). Mixed then put about 2 oz.pizza sauce in the bottom of the pan then globs of batter then more sauce ant more batter,finished with sauce on top. 8oz. total. Bakes and added Me on the top when almost done. It's so good! Even this did not mess up this wonderful receipt for bread!


 this is an edit.


----------



## IronSight

For those having "slicing" problems. Here's a few things I do and I don't many issues with slicing...

1. When it comes out of the oven - brush it with oil
2. Let it cool covered with a thick kitchen towel (aka dish rag)
3. Use one of those large cheapo finely serrated knives (Wal-Mart) and start your cut at a vertical angle. My scalloped bread knife seems to do more crushing than cutting.

And it is harder to cut warm of course.

YMMV.


----------



## designer

What are some of the herbs you've tried in this bread?


----------



## blooba

I tried it plain and was good,definitely a keeper, would kneading it just a little give it a smoother crust? Mine looked biscuit like and almost a biscuity crust but almost like a yeast bread but a little heavier....mmmm...good.....next will have herbs and cheeses. Will an egg cut down the heavyness?


----------



## romysbaskets

I have tried basil and italian mix herb besides the dill. I think I like it best with dill though. Try using a high gluten flour or gluten flour which is sold separately (one to two tablespoons). It will be lighter!

Have fun playing around with it!


----------



## digApony

Wow! I made this bread yesterday. I cut the recipe in half and baked it in my 8 inch cast iron pan. EVERYONE loved it! I left out the dill because it's not a favorite in my family... I served it with a big bowl of chili... and after we finished I thought chopped jalapenos.  

Thank you very much! digApony


----------



## romysbaskets

digApony said:


> Wow! I made this bread yesterday. I cut the recipe in half and baked it in my 8 inch cast iron pan. EVERYONE loved it! I left out the dill because it's not a favorite in my family... I served it with a big bowl of chili... and after we finished I thought chopped jalapenos.
> 
> Thank you very much! digApony


You are so welcome! I think the jalapenos work wonderfully if you like it spicy...hubby loves it! You really need to use sharp cheddar to get the whole effect...yum!

We serve this pretty often to company....I don't tell them how I make it..usually they assume it was work so unless they ask me....I let them think I went to a lot of work! Oh we have to share our little tricks!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have extra dill weed.

You will find it very reasonable under the barter section.

Thankyou for all the comments!


----------



## romysbaskets

Rockytopsis said:


> Please can someone answer my question on this bread? I have asked before what I did wrong. Followed the directions but the crust crumbled away from the bread when I cut it and yes I let it cool. The inside was very moist and good but I did not care for the crumbly dry crust.
> 
> Any help would be helpful.
> 
> Nancy


Hey Nancy,
I know I did and others gave suggestions to help you but here is another and for others to try.... One simple change!

I did this bread without the cheese...bingo! If you had troubles with it, while I didn't with slicing etc....try it without the cheese! It is lighter, very moist while the crust was easy to slice, no crumbling at all....family loved it and asked me.....why do we need the cheese anyway? It was very flavorful while you could use any other herb to season you wish.... I think I am going to do a garlic version while still leaving out the cheeese...tiny pieces of fresh garlic throughout....yum!


----------



## nancy237

having trouble finding the southwestern chicken recipe.
which section is it under in the recipes?
sounds amazing.
I want to try the bread & the chicken recipe


----------



## highlandview

Sounds delicious - beer breads are so simple!


----------



## Just Little Me

This is one of those master recipes that go so well with anything you put in it.
I leave out the cheese also.


----------



## romysbaskets

I wondered how many of you might want to cut a corner on your long Thanksgiving feast cooking with this little recipe...oh yes...I am making it again this year but couldn't wait...It is going in the oven now for tonight...we have had snow and 20 degree weather in the past day...just crisp and cold..there are colder climates around the country... It makes me want soup and bread...so here it goes...in the oven!


----------



## Denise K.

Was just looking at the recipe section and saw this. Sounds wonderfully simple. Think I will make this tommorrow while getting things ready for Thanksgiving (I work Thanksgiving so will have everything prepped with instructions) This bread with soup will make an easy meal.........better put Beer on grocery list............only buy it for BBQ guests in the summer!


----------



## romysbaskets

Denise K. said:


> Was just looking at the recipe section and saw this. Sounds wonderfully simple. Think I will make this tommorrow while getting things ready for Thanksgiving (I work Thanksgiving so will have everything prepped with instructions) This bread with soup will make an easy meal.........better put Beer on grocery list............only buy it for BBQ guests in the summer!


Hey Denise,
How did yours turn out? I am making this tomorrow to go with our homemade chicken soup for my son who is sick again! Me? I am back to the tough little lady who is not sick! I have enough to do with taking care of my family, who has time to be ill? Plus I get to pamper them...awwww This is one yummy bread! Who can beat the time on prep really.....just love this one!:goodjob:


----------



## suelandress

Spotted this and couldn't help myself. Thought it would go great with our corned beef and cabbage tonight. I left out the cheese and dill and added onion powder and garlic powder.
Came out of the oven twenty minutes ago. Ate a slice 10 minutes ago 
It didn't rise quite as much as I thought it would the way it foamed when the beer when in, but it tastes wonderful....kind of a sourdough tang (I used Bud)
Thanks for the great recipe!! I hope the alcohol really does cook off!!


----------



## romysbaskets

It is Thanksgiving again, better bump up this recipe...woo hoo, Yes I am making it myself.  Happy baking!


----------



## Vosey

Thanks for bumping, I'm going to try it this weekend! Looks delicious and EASY!


----------



## romysbaskets

I made this for two different Thanksgiving spreads and both times...everyone raves and gives me credit for making them homemade bread...what a treat they all think...LOL Even though the one sister in law knows how I make it..she appreciates it all the more! 

Hope some folks made this and it helped ease up time for other items...I know it did for me.


----------



## MO_cows

Tried the bread and it was a winner! I used 1 cup whole wheat, 2 cups all-purpose flour. When I poured in the beer and stirred, I was having trouble getting all the flour incorporated, so I beat up an egg and added that, too. The bread went very well with chicken/spicy venison sausage jambalaya. I see this bread becoming a regular on the menu. Thanks!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

Happy Thanksgiving....

Oh yes this is back for the occasion and for us cooks, over extended with all the from scratch dishes....it is a tradition now at my home.  Today was the French Silk Chocolate Cream Pie with butter crust and then a Pumpkin cheesecake with a graham cracker crust and then I made my stuffing, cut up the veggies and toasted bread cubes for hubby's crab stuffing

I just put in the leaf on the dining table, out came the banquet sized lovely table cloth..thrift store score and gracing the table is a lovely brass with embossed flourishes long rectangular planter filled with glittering roses and silk greenery....I will simply add Gold Ribbons and voila...a Christmas Centerpiece next. 

Bumped for the best of reasons....sharing for the season!


----------



## romysbaskets

Bumping this up as I am making it tonight. Currently out in Colorado with 8 inches of snow on my deck....grabbing that beer for my bread right now!


----------



## Sanza

I've been making this bread with my grandkids for years and baking them in my outdoor clay oven for an extra smoky taste. About 3 years ago I gave a demonstration with the clay oven during our annual pumpkin fair and divided the dough into muffin tins and did about 20 dozen of them as buns. Had raves about it and had to give out the recipe a hundred times once people tasted it. Of course we didn't use beer, we used sprite instead.
My grandson made it once with cream soda....it was pink and only him and his little sister would eat pink bread lol


----------



## Adirondackgal

I made the cheese beer bread yesterday. It was awesome. The only issue I had was I put too much cheese on the top and it bubbled over into the oven. I cleaned up the mess and put a cookie sheet under it and all was well.


----------



## romysbaskets

Making this again for the inlaws Thankgsiving we are attending..along with a from scratch green bean casserole....


----------



## romysbaskets

Bump up for holidays


----------

